# Any experience with flexible fences like Ram flex fence or centaur



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I live in Florida.
I've seen the fences, some have them...most have wood plank or horse wire or barb wire here.
What I have noticed is in hot weather of summer sun, heat and swelter the fence sags....literally.
I don't know what brand all of them are...it is some sort of vinyl "horse fence"..
So far, 3 brands cause they look different to each other and all sag within a short time of being built...no thanks.

Neighbors down the road about a mile had some installed in the last year...already sagging.
I can not understand how a fence that sags can be considered safe for livestock, horses in particular.
Tight fence I've seen animals bounce off of, fence loose or "sagging" seems to collect and trap the animals.

Centaur fence is installed about 4 miles from my home...it looks terrible and know one of their cows got loose and hit by a car loosing its life and totaling the car.
It is the brown fence and it also bleached out in places to a ugly, ugly appearance...maybe it is just not "Florida friendly"...

I have also seen hard rail vinyl fence like you see as someones fence around their front yard...
It must be the horse grade fence or it goes brittle and is deadly if it splinters from a animals "gentle" impact of leaning against it..
The wrong vinyl fence will explode if it brittles and gets a bit more than a rough jostling...be very careful what kind of fence it is being represented.
Again, just those who have regular rail fence for property boundary looks ugly here as it molds green and black...not pretty.
People who have this yearly at a minimum having to power-wash the fence to make it "nice" in appearance again.

Personally, we have wood plank 4 board fence...p/t.
It is weathered to a silvery color as not painting it, not power-washing it.
It holds back my horses easily, keeps a neighbors bulls out of my pasture they really want to eat in and so far...much of it is near 15 years old and no issues of board replacing, occasionally we need to tighten or replace the screws holding the planks to posts...

Hope that gave you some things to think about.
🐴


----------



## Kctimmay (Feb 19, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I live in Florida.
> I've seen the fences, some have them...most have wood plank or horse wire or barb wire here.
> What I have noticed is in hot weather of summer sun, heat and swelter the fence sags....literally.
> I don't know what brand all of them are...it is some sort of vinyl "horse fence"..
> ...


Thanks for that insight.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I have some Centaur fence that came with the property we bought. It doesn't have the correct ends to it any longer. But I can't trust my ponies not to wiggle out, so I put up mesh fencing over it.
It's been up for 15+ years(that I've seen it, put up at an unknown year) & hasn't faded any. I just need the ends or something to properly secure a few ends & it'll be perfect again.
It's nice that it isn't rotting, fading & seems very low maintenance! It gives off a very clean 3 board look w/o any of the work. But because of my animals that I keep, I'd never buy it myself.
It is on wood half rounds & those are needing to be replaced in the next few years, though.
It has 3 thick wires inside of it. I don't know how/what those are for. I've read they could be electrified? If so, it'd be a great, fancy fence for full sized horses.
Hope that helps some.

Found a pic of it!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had the ramm fencing. I actually paid a ton of money for it but it did not work out well for me. We followed the recommendations for distance between posts and we tighten the corners but my horses figured out how to shimmy through it. They also used it to scratch and ended up pulling their mains out. The other thing was that if a tree came down then it wasn't as easy to fix as they made it out. I couldn't do it by myself. 

I can fix a board fence and electric fence by myself but not the ramm fencing. It was a two man job. You can see it in the back ground here. The posts were actually concreted in. The crooked ones are posts we went back and added after the fact to make it less distance between the posts, then it hard rained before we actually set the posts so they ended up setting themselves. So in this picture it looks sloppier than it did when it was pulled tight. If I had it to do over again I would have run the tinsel wire in between each thick panel or I would have done a fourth row.

My panels are now done in metal coral panels. The rest of my fence is tinsel wire with electric. It's way easier for me to maintain and since my husband travels - it's the best fit for me.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

We used a polymer on a project a couple years ago. The top strap was also electric. 

Worked great for the horses, the deer jumped it, and nothing stops elk and moose, but we didn't have broken boards or wire to deal with. The ratchets were easy to work when needed.


----------



## Kctimmay (Feb 19, 2021)

secuono said:


> I have some Centaur fence that came with the property we bought. It doesn't have the correct ends to it any longer. But I can't trust my ponies not to wiggle out, so I put up mesh fencing over it.
> It's been up for 15+ years(that I've seen it, put up at an unknown year) & hasn't faded any. I just need the ends or something to properly secure a few ends & it'll be perfect again.
> It's nice that it isn't rotting, fading & seems very low maintenance! It gives off a very clean 3 board look w/o any of the work. But because of my animals that I keep, I'd never buy it myself.
> It is on wood half rounds & those are needing to be replaced in the next few years, though.
> ...


Thank you. This is helpful.


----------



## Kctimmay (Feb 19, 2021)

boots said:


> We used a polymer on a project a couple years ago. The top strap was also electric.
> 
> Worked great for the horses, the deer jumped it, and nothing stops elk and moose, but we didn't have broken boards or wire to deal with. The ratchets were easy to work when needed.


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I have a rubber fence: We Recycle Tires 
It doesn't look as good as the board or vinyl fence, but it was way less expensive than the vinyl and was easy to install. This year it survived a tornado throwing metal roof panels into it and a hurricane throwing a telephone pole on top of it. Both times it bounced back up with far fewer broken strands than I expected. My horses rub against it trying to get the grass on the other side, and they occasionally pull a piece off its nail. A few times a year we walk the fence line and nail those strands back. One warning, if you have a gray or paint that rubs on the fence, it will leave black marks. My paint is now a tri-color, but I don't show, so I don't really care.


----------



## Kctimmay (Feb 19, 2021)

farmpony84 said:


> I had the ramm fencing. I actually paid a ton of money for it but it did not work out well for me. We followed the recommendations for distance between posts and we tighten the corners but my horses figured out how to shimmy through it. They also used it to scratch and ended up pulling their mains out. The other thing was that if a tree came down then it wasn't as easy to fix as they made it out. I couldn't do it by myself.
> 
> I can fix a board fence and electric fence by myself but not the ramm fencing. It was a two man job. You can see it in the back ground here. The posts were actually concreted in. The crooked ones are posts we went back and added after the fact to make it less distance between the posts, then it hard rained before we actually set the posts so they ended up setting themselves. So in this picture it looks sloppier than it did when it was pulled tight. If I had it to do over again I would have run the tinsel wire in between each thick panel or I would have done a fourth row.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. This was helpful.


----------



## pedpro (Feb 21, 2018)

Check out keep-safe V Mesh you can’t beat it.

https://media.tractorsupply.com/is/...mpany/tsc/product/3/61/06/92/3610692_Man1.pdf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

